# 380 at Academy



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I was checking to see if Walmart handgun ammo was gone, or if it was being sold at discount prices. It's not and it's not. $15.79 was the cheapest 380 ammo at Walmart(my Bersa needs food). I went by Academy to compare prices and they had Aquila at $12.99. Their Monarch brand brass 380 was the same price. I went with the Aquila. It's a lot better then the local gun shops are offering.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have bought and used the LAX 100 grain flat nose FMJ, bought in bulk in a plastic can, I have tried it in a LC-380, Taurus Spectrum, Springfield 911, Colt Mustang XSP, RM-380 and a G-42. Fed, fired and functioned in all. I ordered it with some 40 and 10 MM and had free shipping
I do have a lot of brands so I can test with a dozen or so, but the LAX was for a consistent plinker. I wanted a common denominator.


----------

